# My goat looks awful again



## alsea1 (Nov 10, 2013)

My goat Goldie is looking like crap again.
I am beginning to wonder if I should just butcher what there is of her and find a new replacement.
When she was young I think she had a cocci case. I did not realize what it was until she recovered more or less on her own. I did give her pepto bismal for the diarhea and stuff to try and help her with energy.
What I am wondering is that she has damaged intestines and will never be very thrifty.
She had a very nice buckling this last summer. So I am torn on keeping her or not.  
I'm going to get some red cell or something and give her some vit b complex.  I just can't afford to dump alot of money down her if it is not going to do much.
The other animals look pretty good. Not fat, not thin.
I have taken care of parasite issues and plan to do a fecal on her in next day or so.  
I was just wondering if anyone else has had a goat like her.
She is low girl on totem pole as well, which does not help much.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2013)

I forgot... what kind of goat is Goldie? 
You may be onto something. When goats have a bad case of cocci as a kid they can have intestinal issues the rest of their life. Non-thrifty goats are one of the effects of cocci. 
It is tough when it is a goat that just simply means something to you though. Sometimes I think we do them a favor when we make that call to send them to freezer camp.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2013)

It definitely has the potential to cause a long term impact.  We had an issue this summer.  Lost a kid to it.  She had no symptoms and died rather suddenly.  First kid we ever lost out of 30 we've bred to date.  But a necropsy at the state lab confirmed it was coccidia.  She was a triplet and the night she died, her brother and sister both had diarrhea.  Treated them and all of our other kids.  We did fecals on all after the first treatment and all were clear but one doeling.  We had to treat her several times, and she lagged in growth.  We finally got her cleared and she started to act normal and start to gain weight.
I ultimately gave her to a lady who had bought several other goats from me with full disclosure as to her health record.  I also told her that she definitely would not be able to breed her at a year old, and that she may just be a pet and never suitable for breeding.  I stay in touch and she is doing well and growing, so hopefully no permanent effect.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2013)

It seems if caught early enough there is a good chance of no future issue, but I do wonder if there is a difference between dairy and meat goats. It seems dairy goats can recuperate rather well. We are in boer meat goat country around our parts and they seem to not recover well. Curious as to what kind of goat Alsea's is.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 11, 2013)

She is a Nubian.
I am going to feed her separately...again. LOL
I'm thinking about adding some wheat germ and probiotic to her ration.  Seems I spend alot of time and money on this one goat.  I imagine a serious goat herder would roll his eyes at me.  I know I should just cut her loose and quit rolling time and money down this little rat hole. LOL  We will see.  
I have noted that she has not put on a heavy coat like the others.  The others are one Spanish buck, three boer goats.  The nubian youngster has a pretty thick coat as well. 
My husband will think I'm nuts if he see's me out there putting a coat on her. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2013)

a coat on a goat!

I know about that "one" goat thing... we have a Registered ND that has always been infertile. She also ended up with listeria in Aug/Sept... 3 week long battle of keeping her alive. She has some permanent damage now. BUT we love her, and she is fat and happy even though she is slow and a little wobbly. Since she never has been a breeding doe she gets to be a pet. Gotta have one right?

Has your girl ever been tested for CL? Sometimes internal CL (meaning no external lumps ever observed) can cause animals to not thrive.

Hard call Alsea.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting the crew tested for CL and CAE, but have yet to get it done.
I'm trying to get the items together to do the blood draws and darn if those labs are spendy.
I sure hope she is CL neg.  Otherwise I'm in trouble with the whole herd.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2013)

UC Davis is $14.50 (CL) for out of state. We use our state lab for Johnes and CAE. They are $1.50 each. Check out your state lab. If I'm not mistaken you can draw your own blood right? I keep thinking you are in nursing. 
Maybe your state lab will be as reasonable as ours is. The expense is usually more from having to have a vet come out and draw the blood.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have Nubian doe that is not as thrifty as the rest of my herd.  She seems to be impossible to keep weight on.  She looks like a skeleton sometimes.  She constantly hollars for food even tho the other goats are right there eating hay or grass.  Even when I milked her this summer and she got all the grain/beet pulp she wanted once a day she still only milked 1/2 gallon.  Her hair is also more "slick" than the rest of the herd.  Maybe it is just a Nubian thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 11, 2013)

Try Replamin Plus once a week. Give her 5cc. Have seen some good results with using it and know many people who are now swearing by it.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds just like my goat Treeclimber.
I have  decided to just put her in the freezer and try a different breed. 
I had an alpine and she was very sturdy and robust. And gave a ton of milk.  The oberhoslies look nice. I may try that breed.
The last straw was going out to hand feed her and finding she had a stuffy nose. I just don't have time to molly coddle this girl anymore.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Try Replamin Plus once a week. Give her 5cc. Have seen some good results with using it and know many people who are now swearing by it.



Just looked this up! Thanks, looks like some great stuff!



treeclimber233 said:


> I have Nubian doe that is not as thrifty as the rest of my herd.  She seems to be impossible to keep weight on.  She looks like a skeleton sometimes.  She constantly hollars for food even tho the other goats are right there eating hay or grass.  Even when I milked her this summer and she got all the grain/beet pulp she wanted once a day she still only milked 1/2 gallon.  Her hair is also more "slick" than the rest of the herd.  Maybe it is just a Nubian thing.



Had wondered about this... partner had a Kiko with Nubian in it, always skinny... no CAE CL or Johnes, bloodwork all good, she triplets and weans high wean weights avg 140-150 lbs of wean weight. This percentage doe though always looked like it was starving... yet had acres and acres of trees brush, hay, feed daily. Parasite free... I always thought it was the Nubian in her. Glad you mentioned something treeclimber. She has since been sold- no more percentages here.


----------

